# Mini-DVI to ADC-- is it possible?



## fischerw (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi all,

I tried searching the forums for this answer, but what I found really didn't tell me.  I just today got a new Powerbook G4 12'', which comes with a mini-dvi port.  I have a nice apple 17'' flat panel display from about 4 years ago-- a great monitor and I want to keep using it.  It uses the ADC connection.  I went to the apple store and bought the DVI to ADC adapter and thought that eveything was a-ok.  Now I'm not so sure--- will I be able to connect my mini-DVI powerbook to an ADC monitor using the DVI-ADC adapter?  If not, is there any way at all to connect mini-DVI to an ADC monitor?  I don't think an adapter exists solely for this purpose.  

Now, the powerbook DID come with a mini-DVI to DVI adapter.  Could I plug the DVI to ADC adapter into the mini-DVI to DVI adapter?  Does it work to have two adapters in a row?  Would this lower picture quality?

Any answers will be wholeheartedly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 9, 2005)

That would be the way. Mini-DVI to DVI, then DVI to ADC.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86507 says "The Apple Mini-DVI to DVI Adapter allows the PowerBook G4 (12-inch DVI) or PowerBook G4 (12-inch 1.33GHz) to be connected to a display with a standard DVI-D connector. This adapter can also be used to connect an Apple flat-panel display with an ADC connector with the help of the Apple DVI to ADC Adapter (sold separately)." (works also with the 12" 1.5GHz) so there ya go. 
Enjoy hte Powerbook and the monitor


----------



## fischerw (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the help, man.


----------



## bobw (Apr 9, 2005)

Nope - Woman


----------

